# Spindle Cell Sarcoma



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - such a pretty girl, and obviously very loving. Injection site sarcomas do occur in cats far more often than in dogs, and while still rare the rates seem to be higher in countries where regular rabies vaccinations are needed. When monitoring an injection site lump the recommendation is to think 3-2-1. Is the lump still there three months after the injection? Is it more than 2cms across? Is it still growing one month after injection? But as you say it is something all cat owners need to be aware of and bear in mind when discussing injection sites and frequency with their vets and monitoring any new bumps, even long after a vaccination or other injection - like most things, the earlier it is caught and treated the better.

I hope palliative care gives you and Jade many weeks of comfort and cuddles before the time comes to say goodbye.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One of my Maine **** girls had a persistent granuloma at an injected vaccine site. Eventually she died of sarcoma that had spread to several sites.

There are really good non-injectible alternatives for a number of feline vaccines that should be used when possible to avoid this situation.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am sorry about your sweet Jade. She is beautiful and a wonderful companion.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m so sorry about Jade.  I hope she has a wonderful holiday season, full of irresistibly dangly, glittery things.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that you and Jade are going thru this.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks guys, it is nice to have a place where I can talk about stuff like this. Thankfully Jade is still feeling Ok, she's definitely starting to slowly decline she's sleeping more and she's having to cuddle up with us or in front of the heater to stay warm enough. But her appetite is still decent, and she's still my sweet happy girl.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a pretty calico. I had no idea about injection site issues. Really sorry that you and Jade have this grim outlook. Chin scratches for Jade and hugs to you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

So sorry to read this news. Jade is a lovely girl and clearly well loved. I'm always up for a cat story, and would love to hear anything you'd like to share in the coming weeks.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi guys, just thought I'd give an update on Jade. She is still doing OK, starting to get stiff and slightly painful thinking about starting pain meds. I'm going to talk to the vet and we'll probably be starting pain meds next week. She's sleeping most of the time now, but she is still eating well, using the litter box etc.

I do have some pics showing how big the tumor has gotten, fair warning they're not pretty.



My sweet Jade (poor quality because I was shooting one-handed over my shoulder),










and cuddling on my lap










she's wearing a surgical recovery suit because the skin over the top of the tumor is thin and she has caused herself some pretty bad scratches. I cut holes in the sides of it to make it loose and comfortable around the tumor. And we have actually ordered her a new one that buttons up the back, it'll be here saturday and hopefully it'll be more comfortable for her.

⚠


⚠




This is what the tumor looks like now . . .



















This is the tumor that started out tiny, like the size of a grape between her shoulder blades.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor Jade! I had to make a jacket for my Maine Cooon when he started overgrooming his shoulders while stressed out after a vet trip. They seem to have such fragile skin.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Just thought I'd drop in (haven't been on lately, depression sucks ), and let you guys know that Jade is still with us. The tumor is getting very large, and starting to really affect her. It's starting to make it difficult/uncomfortable for her to walk, and she is losing weight (getting pretty bony). She is now on Gabapentin (sp?) for the pain and that seems to really help, she is pretty sedated and sleeps more comfortably. For her weight the vet told me to just go ahead and let her eat/drink whatever healthy food she wants, and surprisingly her appetite is still OK, but the cancer is taking a lot. So I've been giving her raw goat milk, homemade bone broth, and nutri-cal along with her cat food and adding some kitten food to her regular kibble.

Unfortunately it seems like we're going to have to make a decision within the next week or so, and I know I'm not ready. I don't think I'll ever be ready to let her go, she's my little girl. The first baby that I raised myself, and I keep seeing that sweet scared little 7 week old baby that curled up on my chest, looked up at me, started purring and then fell asleep.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you and Jade close 🙏


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - it is such a hard decision to make. I think she will tell you when she is ready, but until then I hope she continues to curl up and purr on your chest, no longer frightened but secure in the knowledge that you will take care of her, right up to the last, hardest, kindest gift of all.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm another believer that they tell us when they're ready, and somehow, seeing that acceptance in them makes it easier for us. I'm glad that Jade is benefiting from the gabapentin, and I hope you are able to take comfort in each other during this time.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hugs. The decision is never easy.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

Here's a pic of Jade that I took yesterday, she's sleeping/resting comfortably. Slightly "doped" up on the gabapentin. For now she's OK though she has gotten very skinny, she is still eating pretty well, etc.

my sweet Jade


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

This is a hard post to write. 
We've decided to make the call tomorrow (friday) morning and set up the appointment. Jade is going downhill, the meds keep her calm/sedated but that's all. She can barely walk, and is now very thin/emaciated despite eating roughly double what she used to. It has become clear that she no longer has any real quality of life.

So even though it really hurts, and I'm not even close to ready . . . it's time. 

I do want to say Thank You to everyone on here for your kind words, it does help to know there are people that understand.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry. It’s so hard to watch your beloved cat go through this.

I was able to have a vet come to my house to put my cat to sleep saving her a stressful trip to the vet. This vet specializes in this service. For a previous cat I had a hospice vet come to the house to treat for several months before we had to make the hard decision. Both vets were recommended by my regular vet who no longer comes to the house.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

I finally found the picture of Jade that I've been looking for, but I had to crop my (then) 15yr old sister out of it.

This is my precious baby the day after we brought her home in June 2007.


----------

